# selling work



## StevieB (25 Jan 2007)

Is there an accepted protocol for selling the stuff you produce from patterns? By that I mean some patterns come with a 'you may make 10 copies' caveat, others which are downloaded do not. Anyone make and sell stuff at craft fairs etc and make multiples of the same design - is there any limitation on what you can and cannot do with the scrolled product?

Are you allowed to sell product under your own name with no reference to the design or does the pattern source have to be acknowledged? Or is it generally accepted that if you are going to sell product commercially that you negotiate with the pattern designer in advance to use their pattern?

Many thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Toni Burghout (25 Jan 2007)

Steve,

I believe it stating the designers name says a lot about a persons integrity. The general public doesn't know that there are patterns for scrolled work and by sharing the name of the designer you are helping them too. Afterall, if the designer wasn't THERE, to start you on the project, would there be a project???? Put yourself in the designers place.... 

Some designers will state what can be done with their patterns, for example, Chrestensen Burghout Designs policy is that a purchaser may make as many projects as they like from the design. We have customers who use our designs for laser, carving, pyrography, and scrolling.... so you can image those who use the laser may be able to make a lot more product to sell. 

We are in the "business" (if you want to call what we do a business) of starting the procedure. The creative procedure. 

Our patterns however, are registerd and protected by copyright. We make sure each design is registered so if there is an infringement of copyright, we are able to proceed against the offender. 

Our patterns indicate this and the agreement of purchase, basically you bought it, you can use it to make stuff to sell. HOWEVER, don't sell or distribute that pattern in ANY WAY or you are infringing on copyright laws. 

Last night I was talking with my sister who admitted to me that she spent hours trying to design something, and was surprised how long it took her. She is very creative, so it wasn't her creative abilities, but strictly the time involved it took to make sure the pattern worked. Most patterns are available at a nominal fee, for example, most of ours are 6.95, so if we really think about what it took in time to design, draw in Corel, format, create, and test ..... we make pennies unless that design is popular. 

If you are at all in doubt, ask the designer about the restrictions/if there are any.... BEFORE you purchase the pattern. 

Hope that helps.

Take care
Toni


----------



## StevieB (25 Jan 2007)

Thanks Toni, thats most helpful!

Steve.


----------

